# Cedar Arbor



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

I built this cedar arbor for my sister in law's wedding. Finished using Penofin stain. Thanks!!


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

The 2x4 rails on the sides are fastened to the posts using 2" long x 3/8" thick tenons. I cut the mortises with a drill press and a chisel. The rest of the lattice work is joined by half laps where they intersect, and the ends of the lattice have 1/2" long roundish tenons that go into round mortises also known as holes. I didn't feel the need to square up the holes, so I rounded the tenons a little. It is very strong with the M&T on the 2x4 rails. I was able to stand on them like a ladder. The curve in the 2x10 was cut with a jig saw, and the waste was glued to the top to give it the extra height. The rest is basically halp lap joints. It needed to be knocked down to transport so that is why the bolts. I should have maybe made plugs for the holes, but in my opinion the exposed bolt heads don't really take much away from it. It is approx 54" between the uprights and about 8' tall. Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks very intricate. Nice job. 
What's your plans for it after the wedding? How long did it take to build it?


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Looks very intricate. Nice job.
> What's your plans for it after the wedding? How long did it take to build it?


Thanks! The wedding was in late Sept, and since then my sister in law has brought it home and will put it in her back yard this spring. I worked on it for about 3 weeks, but in total, I would say maybe 20 hours. Everything I do takes quite a while because I never have a plan. There is a lot of head scratching going on in those 20 hours.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

+2 on the head scratching! Even when I have plans that I drew I often think of ways to do things differently in the middle of a project.

The arbor is beautiful. I'm sure that she'll love having it for a very long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, I love that! Really nice work. I made a stool using cedar and Pennofin red label which looks very similar in color. Pretty easy to maintain and should last a long time. I may have to borrow this design! :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice! It will add a glamour touch to the wedding! 




_____________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang! That's definitely one of the cooler arbors I've seen. I love your design. Very cool. You built it faster than I could have.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread...

Awesome! I'm getting married in November of next year and wanted to build my own arbor. I'll take some notes from this.


----------

